# Atheist Tattoo Ideas- Help!



## ThaDutchieCouple (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!


I have two small tattoos already. I was thinking about getting a short quote representing my thinking. I wouldn't get it for a few years though, to make sure its something i want on me forever. But its something I'm thinking seriously about. If i find the perfect quote i could see myself getting it much sooner.

I would like to keep the words religion, god, and jesus out of it. The perfect quote would be something that is related and obvious to do with religion, but doesn't state it blatantly. 
I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas, or good quotes to share. 
I was thinking something to do with the words Truth, Illusion or the Imagination. I was also thinking:
not a follower 
believe in yourself
only one life


It would be put on my rib cage

I'm a girl, so nothing too masculine! 

FUCK FAITH


----------



## KaleoXxX (Nov 7, 2009)

how about a simple upside down cross on fire or something like that

first truly athiest tat i thought of was the "virgin" mary getting raped by a roman soldier and have a caption below that reads "she said he fucked like a god and the story got messed up from there"


----------



## Green Cross (Nov 7, 2009)

Why not just get "non-believer"


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 7, 2009)

Personally I like something along the lines of 'The Truth' but this could probably be misconstrued to easily.

Heres a link to some good atheist slogans that might give you some ideas to play with

http://swindy.blogspot.com/2008/01/fifty-atheist-slogans.html


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 7, 2009)

a Pearl, representative of PEaRLism "Physical Evidence and Reasoned Logic".

But then that disqualifies anyone that believes in homeopathy, astrology, ghosts, and other nonsense.
So if you're not into any of the wacky pseudo-sciences or supernatural crap that might be a choice.


edit: Ha! Awesome link. I like #38: How Can You Disbelieve in Evolution If You Can't Even Define It?
Pretty much describes all the intelligent design arguments I've seen, including on here.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a quote that has been influential to my life, I try to remind myself of it as often at possible. I have it painted on a wall but:

"Wisdom is knowing I am nothing, Love is knowing I am everything and between the two my life moves."

It's a comment on the eternal duality we experience as humans, everything goes hand in hand with another. The short can't exist without the tall, the dumb can't be defined without the smart, we cannot love without a hatred of something else. 

Peace


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Subscribed. 

Also curious about getting a similar tattoo


----------



## Kiera (Nov 8, 2009)

You could always go with a tattoo of the Invisible Pink Unicorn, she's kind of the patron saint of atheists. Though I'm not quite sure how to do that since she is, by definition, invisible. As far as atheism quote, Richard Dawkins is one good source, but there are many many people to choose from. Here are a few of my faves.

_The invisible and the non-existent look very much alike.

__Blind faith is an ironic gift to return to the Creator of human intelligence.

__Be thankful that you have a life, and forsake your vain and presumptuous desire for a second one.






_


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 8, 2009)

I always wanted to get the Jesus fish, but instead have it say SATAN.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 8, 2009)

krustofskie said:


> Personally I like something along the lines of 'The Truth' but this could probably be misconstrued to easily.
> 
> Heres a link to some good atheist slogans that might give you some ideas to play with
> 
> http://swindy.blogspot.com/2008/01/fifty-atheist-slogans.html


Yea, it could be misconstrued. Something like "The truth" implies that you actually know, and of course nobody does. That type of thing makes you no different than a bible thumper or religous extremists of any other type. 

Not being open minded and assuming that you know makes you part of the problem. Nobody has it figured out, nor should they act like they do. Thinking about it is fine, but claiming you know, and others don't is silly and closed minded.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 9, 2009)

How about a tattoo of nothing?You'll save big bucks.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 9, 2009)

The Flying Spaghetti Monster







of course you would have to know what the FSM is and why we are blessed by His noodley appendages


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 9, 2009)

I was touched by his noodley appendage.
He blindeth me with science, and drowneth me in sauce.

RAmen!


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 9, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> Yea, it could be misconstrued. Something like "The truth" implies that you actually know, and of course nobody does. That type of thing makes you no different than a bible thumper or religous extremists of any other type.
> 
> Not being open minded and assuming that you know makes you part of the problem. Nobody has it figured out, nor should they act like they do. Thinking about it is fine, but claiming you know, and others don't is silly and closed minded.


I agree to a point. As it was a quote for an Atheist to use it would suit well, for to be a real atheist you have to proclaim 'there is no god' which means you 'know' and a term such as 'The Truth' could well fit for them. I wouldn't use it myself as I am agnostic, I would change it to suit what I think, not that I am planning to get any tats. Here's a couple of variations that would suit my agnostic ideals.

The Truth? (question mark makes all the difference)
The truth is out there (I know x-files but quite apt)


----------



## bluewavexx (Nov 9, 2009)

by doing this wouldnt you be catigorizing yourself as a certain demographic of a religion of non believers ? conformity man


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 9, 2009)

dont get a tattoo for your faith... something you will likely end up wanting changed later in life.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 10, 2009)

idk i would think of something like I'm not a lamb (or sheep)


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 10, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> by doing this wouldnt you be catigorizing yourself as a certain demographic of a religion of non believers ? conformity man


 tattoos themselves r a way of conformity now a days .. i work in a tat shop and its sad to see how pop culture tats have become


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 10, 2009)

I vote "Reality is just a perception"

Do Atheists really believe in practicing the bloody dismemberment of human bodies?

I believe you are going to find individuals that are just fucking warped evil 

but newsworthy zombies

no matter where you look.


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 10, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> Do Atheists really believe in bloodily dismembering human bodies?


Believe? Obviously, because there is evidence for it.

Practice? I can only speak for myself, but only occasionally.


----------



## Leothwyn (Nov 10, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> by doing this wouldnt you be catigorizing yourself as a certain demographic of a religion of non believers ? conformity man


I don't see it that way. Atheists don't have a leader (pope, priest, etc.) who interprets a set of rules, then tells followers how they should live their lives. 
About all that they have in common is that they don't buy all of the myths and fairy tales floating around.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 10, 2009)

Are Atheists damned because they enjoy Greek Mythology?


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 10, 2009)

Damnation is a fictional religious concept, so no.


----------



## ink the world (Nov 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> tattoos themselves r a way of conformity now a days .. i work in a tat shop and its sad to see how pop culture tats have become


Shhhh!!

That conformity keeps food on the table and the bills paid....im a tattoist


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 10, 2009)

oh i aint knockin your art form bro like i said i work in a tat shop as a piercer and i manage it... but come i bet even u get sick of doin a flower or heart on the lower hip...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 10, 2009)

If not pop, then which culture is best suited to body art?


----------



## krustofskie (Nov 10, 2009)

howhighru said:


> thats so fuckin sad douche bag


Oh don't be so sensitive, if you don't like things like this stay away from an Atheist's thread. The title gives it away 'Atheist Tattoo ideas! Help'


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 11, 2009)

Douche bag...does anyone actually use those anymore? Or have they all gone for the disposable summers eve six packs?


----------



## 7665bkg (Nov 11, 2009)

since your a lady try this one "when my bush is burning it doesn"t ever talk to me." good luck in your search for your tatto,your truth,your god.


----------



## 7665bkg (Nov 11, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> I vote "Reality is just a perception"
> 
> Do Atheists really believe in practicing the bloody dismemberment of human bodies?
> 
> ...


are you talking about the zombie pic up above where god or jesus is getting eaten that was cool but way weird


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 11, 2009)

7665bkg - Please don't be hatin' on others 'round here.

This is the "Atheist Tattoo Ideas- Help!" thread

Ya, that "Zombies Eating Jesus" picture was disturbing.


----------



## ThaDutchieCouple (Nov 11, 2009)

7665bkg said:


> since your a lady try this one "when my bush is burning it doesn"t ever talk to me." good luck in your search for your tatto,your truth,your god.



Thank you, I'll defenatly deeply consider getting that quote inked on me forever
I have already found my truth, im not in search for anything.Oh and I will never search for god, it seems christians are the ones who do the seeking, power in numbers i supose


----------



## ink the world (Nov 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> oh i aint knockin your art form bro like i said i work in a tat shop as a piercer and i manage it... but come i bet even u get sick of doin a flower or heart on the lower hip...


NP man, i didnt take it as a knock. And yeah I got sick of doing the same images all the time when i worled in a shop. I have a shop set up at home, inspected and all now. I do what I want, when I want and Im happier than i have ever been. I dont work as much, but I dont sit around waiting for walk-ins either. Theres no wasted time


----------



## Vittles (Nov 19, 2009)

Personally, I've always found the so-called "darwin fish" to be the most intelligent symbolic representation of the conviction that knowledge matters more than faith; especially as it borrows from, and comments on, one of the most ancient symbols of christianity itself.

However, I also happen to believe that tattoos should, as much as possible, be something that expresses one's uniqueness, so perhaps a personal variation on the theme might work out better in the long run; but that would obviously be your own choice


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 19, 2009)

edit: 

The following text is not a mockery of Vittles.

I have personalized his words more to my liking.

I can do that.

I didn't quote anyone.

We do need a funny Latin name.

Any ideas?

Personally, I've always found the Darwin Fish (insert funny scientific Latin name) to be a very intelligent symbolic representation of the conviction that knowledge supports and mobilizes faith; especially as it borrows from, and comments on, one of the most ancient and recently mobilized symbols of Christianity itself.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vittles said:


> Personally, I've always found the so-called "darwin fish" to be the most intelligent symbolic representation of the conviction that knowledge matters more than faith; especially as it borrows from, and comments on, one of the most ancient symbols of christianity itself.
> 
> However, I also happen to believe that tattoos should, as much as possible, be something that expresses one's uniqueness, so perhaps a personal variation on the theme might work out better in the long run; but that would obviously be your own choice





Woodstock.Hippie said:


> Personally, I've always found the Darwin Fish (insert funny scientific Latin name) to be a very intelligent symbolic representation of the conviction that knowledge supports and mobilizes faith; especially as it borrows from, and comments on, one of the most ancient and recently mobilized symbols of Christianity itself.


 hippie why are you mocking this post?


----------



## Tanzer6690 (Nov 20, 2009)

I recently decided to go down the same path as the OP, and this advice may not work for you but it did for me, so i thought i would put my two cents in. 

Once you get past where and how large, the only thing that helped me out was to find something that describes the most basic idea from which you branch your ideals off of. To show you what i mean, the cross is a symbol by which people project the larger ideal of a god, and the way of life that falls under following that deity. I thought through many of the more serious ideas that people usually give, and it seems the more i asked others for what would express that the best, i got farther away from who i am. 

I landed on "Can't Be Saved", it's the name of a song from the rock band senses fail, I've had the song since it came out, but only when i was rolling down the 101 and it came on when my ipod was on shuffle did it click to me..

It rests on the side of my arm closest to my chest on my bicep- this shows enough that those who don't care/can't understand will dismiss as just a dumb quote. It could be extremely useful in a situation where possibly "screaming" athiesm isn't the best idea- and I'm sure we all know, no matter how passionate we may feel about some things, there will not always be people ready to be tolerant of what you think is right 

For me, and those intrigued enough to find out, it means that the only path that will succeed for me is one i tread alone, without the assumed help from a greater power, or anyone else for that matter. Another thing that was very important for me that it doesn't promote that I believe that path is right for everyone, but it _is _who I am.

*cliffnotes* 

1.Find out what Atheism means to you, look in your own day to day life for what speaks that, and it doesn't hurt if it looks sick. It worked for me.

2.Or you could just get zombie jesus. Frankly I don't see enough of those.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe it works Good to attract those things you desire by starting with a clean magnet.


----------



## tebor (Nov 22, 2009)

When did atheists become as annoying and foolish as Christians and Muslims?

A tat to show your religious/spiritual views is foolish. Regardless of the view.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 23, 2009)

YOUR Art Hater, is foolish.

OUR Art is Good.


----------



## ThaDutchieCouple (Nov 24, 2009)

tebor said:


> A tat to show your religious/spiritual views is foolish. Regardless of the view.


*

I think you should mean tattoos in general are stupid not just spirtual or reigious belief ones ( which it isnt because im not spirtual or religious) people get ridiculous tattoos of things that have no significance everyday and i get a tat that has meaning to me its foolish?
.....*


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 27, 2009)

Can YOU tolerate those believing differently?


----------



## ThaDutchieCouple (Nov 29, 2009)

My boyfriend and I really like: Not afraid of the truth
The religious are! These stories they follow are just proof they are afraid of the unknown...


----------



## hippietoker18 (Dec 5, 2009)

THUG LIFE. haha idk

get the names of tons of different religions on your back and then in bigger letters write athiest


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Freedom of Religion=Freedom _*from*_ Religion.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Why is it, 99 percent of the time, when an atheist expresses and opinion on this site, the theist's first argument is always an insult?


igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> How about you get M-O-R-O-N in big bold block letters?
> atheism? what a joke, you sound like a child acting out. i would definitely think it out for a while before you commited.


----------



## potroast (Dec 8, 2009)

How about one of my favorites:

My Karma ran over your Dogma


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 9, 2009)

Theists that first throw insults are Haters by virtue of being sick and tired of being forced to swallow a flavor of Dogma shit that does not agree particularly well with the ingestor.


----------



## tebor (Dec 9, 2009)

ThaDutchieCouple said:


> My boyfriend and I really like: Not afraid of the truth
> The religious are! These stories they follow are just proof they are afraid of the unknown...


This is a narrow view of religion.
Many relegious people are traditional, carrying on the traditions of their families.
this is honorable.

My mother is very religious person, she is not afraid of the unknown.
she is just following the footsteps of her mother , and her mother before her and so on.

Most religious types are merely living the life that their parents raised them to live. Though I'm not religious, I hope to have the same success with my own children.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 10, 2009)

"she is just following the footsteps of her mother , and her mother before her and so on" - Unknown Mystic wearing black.

Some honorable yet static beliefs vaporize when your generation accumulates more contradictory knowledge than your mother's mother's mother's . . . 

We are all free to believe OUR truths.

Here's a Scary part:

Only Abram knows his truth

perhaps Haters are bitter from circumcision


----------



## catnips (Dec 10, 2009)

To declare all peoples of faith to be afraid of the truth is much like claiming all atheists are intolerant of all people who do not believe as they believe. We can all have our beliefs and be respected as well, if we choose to do so. Peace.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

*..........*


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe like a bunch of different religions in one; get like a cross, a jewish star thing, the moon and star, a couple others. All the same size, then get "does it really matter?" and a tattoo of the human anatomy.

Something~ Idk. I thought about this a couple months ago, and that's my sketch in progress.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

tebor said:


> This is a narrow view of religion.
> Many relegious people are traditional, carrying on the traditions of their families.
> this is honorable.


Repeating superstition is no more honorable than throwing salt over your shoulder to ward off bad luck because you saw your grandmother do it.


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 26, 2009)

catnips said:


> To declare all peoples of faith to be afraid of the truth


It makes more sense to say people of faith are afraid of the unknown. Then even religious scientists fit within the scope of the concept.

They can fill their worldview with the knowledge and experience they gain in life, but any of the "fearful emptiness of the unknown" they just fill up with faith and religion, like some spiritual crack sealer.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 26, 2009)

"but any of the "fearful emptiness of the unknown" they just fill up with faith and religion, like some spiritual crack sealer."

Or fill it full of hope and swell dreams instead

What do you fill your gaps with Mr. Morgentaler?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

[FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*
Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.
* --Aldous Huxley

[/FONT][FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Learning without thought is labor lost; thought without learning is perilous.
* --Confucius [/FONT][FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times](551-479 BCE)[/FONT]
[FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]
[/FONT][FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Nature and Nature's laws lay hid in night. God said 'Let Newton be!' and all was light*.
--Alexander Pope  (1688-1744)[/FONT]

[FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Reason, Observation, and Experience &#8212; the Holy Trinity of Science.
*--Robert Ingersoll(1833-1899) 

[/FONT][FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*By the glare of false science betray'd, That leads to bewilder, and dazzles to blind
*--James Beattie (1735-1803) 

[/FONT][FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*There is no god higher than truth.
*--Mahatma Gandhi 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]
[/FONT]


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 29, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "but any of the "fearful emptiness of the unknown" they just fill up with faith and religion, like some spiritual crack sealer."
> 
> Or fill it full of hope and swell dreams instead
> 
> What do you fill your gaps with Mr. Morgentaler?


There aren't any gaps for me to fill. There is only new knowledge and experiences to assimilate.


----------



## violator kush (Dec 29, 2009)

what about a circle with nothing in it?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

Invisible Pink Unicorn symbol


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

Celestial Teapot






DNA double helix












abigram






atheist atom


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

too much pride in a belief is dangerous, regardless of the belief


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

most atheist people are just a bunch of weirdo's who dont fit in and think its cool to be something different


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590531]most atheist people are just a bunch of weirdo's who dont fit in and think its cool to be something different [/QUOTE]
No, most atheists are rational free-thinkers. But I guess that is weird to a culture of indoctrinates that believe that a Jewish zombie is the son of the great invisible sky-king.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

Must be hard in the Atlanta suburbs huh?

fuc it all right? no god no nothing, your life is nothing lol

i aint all religious, but i'd rather believe in a lil something then think im wasting my time living


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

Many Atheists are Atheists for the same reason many Christians are Christians


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590566]Must be hard in the Atlanta suburbs huh?

fuc it all right? no god no nothing, your life is nothing lol

i aint all religious, but i'd rather believe in a lil something then think im wasting my time living[/QUOTE]
Why do theists insist that atheism=nihilism? I don't think my life is worthless. What I do think is that I'm only here for a short time, I'm not coming back and there is no afterlife so I have to make this one count. 
If you're not religious, what do you think god's purpose is for you? How does believing in a god make your life meaningful? What do you say to a Deist? Does their life have no purpose? Same to a Buddhist? 

You sound like a simpleminded fool that can't see beyond his own biases. Not saying you are, but to categorize all atheists like that is ignorant and shows a lack of thought on your part.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

First off your gettin me wrong, just cause i say i believe in something dosnt mean i think there is a damn purpose in life and that in believing in something my life is meaninful, all i said is i'd rather have a lil peice of mind when the time comes, maybe you shouldn't categorize people who believe in god, i dont do all that bullshit

thing i dont get is why atheists think there so above people, so thought you were so witty with that response huh?


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590566]

i aint all religious, but i'd rather believe in a lil something then think im wasting my time living[/QUOTE]

That's sort of sad - your life is a waste of time without some magic-fairy-unicorn-spirit?


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3590647]First off your gettin me wrong, just cause i say i believe in something dosnt mean i think there is a damn purpose in life and that in believing in something my life is meaninful, all i said is i'd rather have a lil peice of mind when the time comes, maybe you shouldn't categorize people who believe in god, i dont do all that bullshit

thing i dont get is why atheists think there so above people, so thought you were so witty with that response huh? [/QUOTE]
the fuck you talking about? You're the one that said,
"i'd rather believe in a lil something then think im wasting my time living."

If you're not wasting your time living, then you believe your life is meaningful and you attributed that to believing in something. So now you say,
"dosnt mean i think there is a damn purpose in life and that in believing in something my life is meaninful"
YES IT DOES!
That's exactly what you said!

And by implication, you claim that not believing in something makes my life not meaningful.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 30, 2009)

when i saw the topic for this i had to come have a laugh. i could care less for any religion, first of all. no matter what you end up getting as your pathetic tattoo the person doing the tattoo will probably be laughing on the inside because of such a pointless idea. it won't make you any cooler. nobody is going to think you're rad and rebelious. they won't even think "wow she is very dedicated to bashing on religions. no to long ago i actually did an upside-down cross on a kids stomach. in my head i couldn't stop thinking how dumb this was. but hey, we all need the money right? haha wow anyways, stick to the old flower or butterfly to add to you're wicked tattoo collection. YOU'RE SO EFFIN RADICAL! not... go fall on a stake for even posting something this ridiculous.


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 30, 2009)

tigerblowztreez said:


> when i saw the topic for this i had to come have a laugh. i could care less for any religion, first of all. no matter what you end up getting as your pathetic tattoo the person doing the tattoo will probably be laughing on the inside because of such a pointless idea. it won't make you any cooler. nobody is going to think you're rad and rebelious. they won't even think "wow she is very dedicated to bashing on religions. no to long ago i actually did an upside-down cross on a kids stomach. in my head i couldn't stop thinking how dumb this was. but hey, we all need the money right? haha wow anyways, stick to the old flower or butterfly to add to you're wicked tattoo collection. YOU'RE SO EFFIN RADICAL! not... go fall on a stake for even posting something this ridiculous.


 
You don't understand the first fuckin' thing about atheism.

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/252681-atheism.html

Go learn something, then if you think you can come back and make an educated comment without being a little punk bitch about it, we'd enjoy it.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 30, 2009)

i could care less for the definition of "athiesm"
merely commenting as a tattoo artist
i've gone thru alot of stupid designs; this type is top 5 dumbest ideas
punk little bitch huh? hahaha amusing
common case of the E-THUG i see


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 30, 2009)

tigerblowztreez said:


> i could care less for the definition of "athiesm"
> merely commenting as a tattoo artist
> i've gone thru alot of stupid designs; this type is top 5 dumbest ideas
> punk little bitch huh? hahaha amusing
> common case of the E-THUG i see


 
Not at all man, but how stupid are you to think that being an atheist is about wanting to rebel or feel like a "bad-ass". 

That is R E T A R D E D. That's not at all what it's about. 

I don't even get how someone could come to that conclusion... In order to ''rebel'' against any religion, one would need to believe the shit they spout is real, a god exists... atheism is the opposite of that, so hopefully you can see the problem right? You gonna say the same thing about Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny too? I don't believe in them, so I'm rebelling against em? I'm such a bad ass!


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

google athiest images, all you see is stupid tee shirts and phrases talking about how dumb god lovers are and how its not scientifically possible. which is true but who really cares. let the god hippies believe 1 man magically created everything; and keep believing you're too smart to believe in such nonsense. all i'm saying is this is not tattoo material. no matter how much meaning you think is behind it. ALSO you say you want to get it in a couple years? 2012 is around the corner and the zombies will eat your tattoo anyways!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

> thing i dont get is why atheists think there so above people,


So true, so true.
Many atheists have a case of the 'Holier than Thous' just as bad as many Christians do.


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> You don't understand the first fuckin' thing about atheism.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/252681-atheism.html
> 
> Go learn something, then if you think you can come back and make an educated comment without being a little punk bitch about it, we'd enjoy it.



The point of his post was completely over your head. lol


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 31, 2009)

tigerblowztreez said:


> google athiest images, all you see is stupid tee shirts and phrases talking about how dumb god lovers are and how its not scientifically possible. which is true but who really cares. *let the god hippies believe 1 man magically created everything;* and keep believing you're too smart to believe in such nonsense. all i'm saying is this is not tattoo material. no matter how much meaning you think is behind it. ALSO you say you want to get it in a couple years? 2012 is around the corner and the zombies will eat your tattoo anyways!!!!!!! hahahahaha


There are implications to believing such nonsense. 

You don't have to be smart to know there is no god. All you have to be is honest.

Atheism has indirectly guided my life to the point it's at today, it's probably one of the most influential aspects of my personality, if anything, wouldn't that be something someone might consider "tattoo material"? Or instead should we all just go get the koi fish? 


tebor, enlighten me on the point I missed.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> There are implications to believing such nonsense.
> 
> You don't have to be smart to know there is no god. All you have to be is honest.
> 
> ...


 YES! i will tattoo all athiest people for free if they want a koi fish design. if they want an upside-down cross, i'll kick them in the balls. here i'll put it caps for you. NOT EVERYTHING IS TATTOO MATERIAL. you are an athiest, you know it, thats all that should matter correct? but no. you want that stupid tattoo so you have a reason to bored people with your beliefs. honestly no one really cares. even getting your wife's/husband gf/bf name tattooed on you makes more sense. here's a quick question... how many tattoos do you have kid, and what are they?


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

one more thing. where is the topic starter? i'd love to hear what she has to say now.


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

> tebor, enlighten me on the point I missed.


Enlightenment is the task of a Holy man.


----------



## tebor (Dec 31, 2009)

potroast said:


> How about one of my favorites:
> 
> My Karma ran over your Dogma


Karma is a religious belief.
Just saying.


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 31, 2009)

tigerblowztreez said:


> YES! i will tattoo all athiest people for free if they want a koi fish design. if they want an upside-down cross, i'll kick them in the balls. here i'll put it caps for you. NOT EVERYTHING IS TATTOO MATERIAL. *you are an athiest, you know it, thats all that should matter correct? but no. you want that stupid tattoo so you have a reason to bored people with your beliefs.* honestly no one really cares. even getting your wife's/husband gf/bf name tattooed on you makes more sense. here's a quick question... how many tattoos do you have kid, and what are they?


Again, it doesn't have anything at all to do with what anyone else might think about it. It's a personal thing. You're not making much sense saying it would be stupid for an atheist to show any kind of beliefs (even if it is a simple _disbelief_ in something), yet the cross is probably one of the *most *tattooe'd images in existence...

I don't have any tattoos.



tebor said:


> Enlightenment is the task of a Holy man.


That's not the kind of "enlightenment'' I was talkin' about...


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 31, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> Again, it doesn't have anything at all to do with what anyone else might think about it. It's a personal thing.


You would think a tattoo artist would grasp that concept. 

@tigerblowztreez, Who the fuck are you to judge what a person feels is important in their life?Personally I think it's stupid to get flash off the wall, do you ridicule all of your customers you think are getting something stupid? You're in the wrong business. 
An atheist tattoo represents rationality, scientific inquiry and free-thinking and has nothing to do with bashing religion. 

An upside down cross has nothing to do with atheism so you might want to stop with that straw man.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 31, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> You don't have to be smart to know there is no god. All you have to be is honest.



Knowledge to us is what happens when you find proof of your beliefs and the boundary defining the trueness of Collective Human Knowledge expands yet again to include your contributions.

Belief transmutates into knowledge with proof and mind.

Your postulate that human spirituality vaporizes as honesty increases does not ring true to us.

You must be divinely smart to know there is nothing with no proof even if 

"There has never been another generation of human beings that has had this much access to this much knowledge. "


----------



## morgentaler (Dec 31, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> An atheist tattoo represents rationality, scientific inquiry and free-thinking and has nothing to do with bashing religion.


Not necessarily.

There are anti-science atheists, anti-vaccine atheists, paranoid conspiracy atheists, etc.

PEaRLists have a better stance - Physical Evidence and Reasoned Logic.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Dec 31, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> You would think a tattoo artist would grasp that concept.
> 
> @tigerblowztreez, Who the fuck are you to judge what a person feels is important in their life?Personally I think it's stupid to get flash off the wall, do you ridicule all of your customers you think are getting something stupid? You're in the wrong business.
> An atheist tattoo represents rationality, scientific inquiry and free-thinking and has nothing to do with bashing religion.
> ...


 i actually do try to persuade them to try to get something else if it is really dumb. if its that terrible then i would probably turn them away or just giggle on the inside. as far as the upside down cross, it was a fellow athiest that suggested that, so you can blow me on that one  any flash that i create i can guarantee its much better looking then a flaming cross haha. i'll follow this to the death. as an artist i feel its my duty to help people with their decisions on tattoos. sometimes i can be very "blunt"  ehh? but its all for a good cause. someone has to say something right? she wanted feedback on her tattoo idea. i am providing that, AS A TATTOO ARTIST. wether she takes the advice is up to her. dont bad mouth me kid


----------



## PadawanBater (Dec 31, 2009)

tigerblowztreez said:


> i actually do try to persuade them to try to get something else if it is really dumb. if its that terrible then i would probably turn them away or just giggle on the inside. as far as the upside down cross, it was a fellow athiest that suggested that, so you can blow me on that one  *any flash that i create i can guarantee its much better looking then a flaming cross haha*. i'll follow this to the death. as an artist i feel its my duty to help people with their decisions on tattoos. sometimes i can be very "blunt"  ehh? but its all for a good cause. someone has to say something right? she wanted feedback on her tattoo idea. i am providing that, AS A TATTOO ARTIST. wether she takes the advice is up to her. dont bad mouth me kid


 
Post some pics of your material.

Are you an atheist? It's really difficult for believers to understand where an atheist is coming from, which is where I think you're at, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 1, 2010)

"i actually do try to persuade them to try to get something else if it is really dumb."

Are you speaking of the dumb on your wall, or the dumb they walked in with?


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Jan 1, 2010)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> "i actually do try to persuade them to try to get something else if it is really dumb."
> 
> Are you speaking of the dumb on your wall, or the dumb they walked in with?


 either or haha, and as far my beliefs; i personally think darwin should be crowned god. but i don't really care what religion anyone is. everyone does there own thing. its when people get too extreme that it becomes ridiculous. kinda like getting religious tattoos! your beliefs are not set in stone. maybe you'll go to prison an find god haha. then you won't feel so cool with an athiest tattoo. JUST SAYIN


----------



## PadawanBater (Jan 1, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/252681-atheism-133.html

Go post in that thread, you're totally welcome there and we talk about all this same stuff, plus much more.


----------



## Crack (Jan 16, 2010)

Man... I feel sorry for u guys... but whatever floats ya boat... smh


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Crack said:


> Man... I feel sorry for u guys... but whatever floats ya boat... smh


... and why is that?


----------



## AtheistKnight (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=28297&id=100000245021281&l=dc129597d1
The above is a small compilation of atheist tattoo ideas....

The below word combinations makes excellent ambigram tattoos for an atheist.
AtheistWager+GodsReligion
Heretic + Atheist
Nogod + Pagan
Nogods + Heretics
Nogods + Reason
Science + Atheist
Freedom + Atheist
Militant + Atheism
Skeptics + Atheist
Spaghetti +monsters
http://www.flipscript.com/ambigram-generator.aspx

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

You should live your life and try to make the world a better place for your being in it, whether or not you believe in god. If there is no god, you have lost nothing and will be remembered fondly by those you left behind. If there is a benevolent god, he will judge you on your merits and not just on whether or not you believed in him.


----------



## H2grOw (Dec 9, 2010)

"Adults with imaginary friends are stupid!"


----------



## Brick Squad (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a sugar skull with roses and an upside down cross on the forehead were a normal cross ussually is
just get your tattoo idea and incorporate an idea into it, i have designed tattoos for people and incorporated different things in and its just subtle undertones to the
piece without being super direct,
i didnt want just an upside down cross but i wanted it subtly so i did what i described above


----------



## Tym (Dec 28, 2010)

I have several tattoos. Most of them very large.
I personally wouldn't ever get words tattooed on me..

I would get a FSM, or a solar system with a teapot in orbit.. Or something like that..

But if you're looking for great atheist quotes.. I know many:

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. -Carl Sagan

Man will never be free until the last king is strangled with the entrails of the last priest. -Denis Diderot

That it will never come again, is what makes life so sweet. -Emily Dickinson

The way to see by faith, is to shut the eye of reason. -Benjamin Franklin

Only sheep need a Shepherd -Unknown

Lots more.. But Again, I wouldn't ever get words.. I think it's kinda tacky..


----------



## Brick Squad (Dec 28, 2010)

When it comes to your body honestly you can get what ever you want as long as your happy with it who gives
2 shits. Its on you because its literally ON you pretty much forever haha

Good Luck!


----------



## st235 (Dec 30, 2010)

I like INFIDEL in the arib script. no mater what you believe as long as you are not muslim it fits.


----------

